
Edge Computing at Chick-fil-A - luminiferous
https://medium.com/@cfatechblog/edge-computing-at-chick-fil-a-7d67242675e2
======
394549
> Why does a restaurant company like Chick-fil-A want to deploy Kubernetes at
> the Edge? What are the goals? That, we can answer.

> Low-latency, _internet-independent_ applications that can reliably run our
> business

I like their priorities. I've had too many experiences at other fast food
restaurants where they're having some kind of computer issue and can't take
any orders, so everyone is made to wait.

I also like the reliability-focused thinking that acknowledges that the
internet isn't always there and designs for it.

